# Average distance for killing a deer in Utah



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

What would be the average distance for killing a deer with a rifle in Utah?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

197-5/8 yards


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> 197-5/8 yards


Hmmmm, I see you've got that number down to a pretty fine tolerance!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just wanted to give the ho hum answer of 200 and since we use Price is Right rules here; I can't go over.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> I just wanted to give the ho hum answer of 200 and since we use Price is Right rules here; I can't go over.


How common do you think shots of under 100 yards would be, or perhaps under 150 yards?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would say that in my 40+ years of hunting that 90% of the deer that I have shot have been under 100 yards.


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I have shot deer from 10 yards to about 300 yards but I would say the average would be 150 yards! but now with all these long range rifles that shoot half a mile who knows what will be the average will be in the future will be!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

My deer last year was 489 yards (according to my brothers range finder), dropped dead where he stood. (Not my brother)  This shot was nothing more than me knowing my weapon mixed with a BIG MESS of luck. I wouldn't recommend this shot, and I most likely won't take one like it ever again.

In my 20+ years of deer hunting, this is the only time I've had a range finder with me. My gun is sighted in to Lee Kay's 200 yard range, and I know all but 1 of my deer have been closer than that. I would bet that the 150 yards that was given earlier is probably close to the average.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Critter: +1


----------



## JoeRandall (Jun 24, 2012)

Most mine have been 50 yards or less. Due to bushwhacking with the old lever 30-30.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been a deer killer for 47 years and only two were taken farther out than 100 yards.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'd bet the average is somewhere between 150-250 yards for "killing" deer. Who knows what the average shot taken is. I've seen way too many people fling lead just hoping to connect which is flat wrong IMO. A hunter should know his effective range and stick to it. If you can shoot out to 300 yds, that would probably take care of 95% of your shot scenarios. Again, just my opinion based on 20 years of experience.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

100-150 is my guess. I've only taken one deer beyond 200, in 28 years of hunting. 

Funny thing to me - archery hunters brag about how close they were for the kill, and rifle hunters about how far they were. Not criticizing here - just observing.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't even shoot unless it's 800 yards. It makes it more challenging. If I wanted to shoot deer at 150 yards I would use my bow.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My closest was 4 yards with a 300Wby and my farthest was 977 yards with a 338 Edge. My average for 36 years of hunting is probably around 100-200 yards.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> I don't even shoot unless it's 800 yards. It makes it more challenging. If I wanted to shoot deer at 150 yards I would use my bow.


my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I never killed a deer in Utah.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It all depends on the terrain you are hunting. Wide open sage brush flats you better be ready to shoot 200+ yards and in the hills 200 and in.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

longbow said:


> My closest was *4 *yards with a 300Wby a


I believe you, but there has to be a story behind this. Did it get hit by your truck first?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thinking about it more, I'd say about 1-3 yards - the distance from the steering wheel to the front bumper.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Thinking about it more, I'd say about 1-3 yards - the distance from the steering wheel to the front bumper.


Very true


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Last 10 years of deer hunting average is probably under 30 yards.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

with a gun:

min=8
max=289
mean=114.9
n=7


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Interestingly, my longest shot on a deer is 315 yds. last year on a whitetail in Oklahoma - much less wide open (in general) than UT. The four mulies I've killed in UT over the past 12 years I've lived here have all been under 100 (1 rifle, 1 muzzy, and 2 archery).


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Deer kills average about 125 yards. Elk kills average well under 100 yards. The longest was about 125 yards and most are closer to 50 yards ... all with a rifle.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I would say 200-300 yards.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Closest shot for me was about 10 yards. Longest was close to 300. Both with a 30.06

On the average, I'd say around 100.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

my closes shot under 10ft didn't even get rifle to my shoulder hip shot and farthest 200yds.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I have to agree it all depends on what kind of hunting you like to do and how well you know your rifle. I like to get up high and sit where I can see an adjacent ridge where the distance varies from 225-600+ yards. Last year I killed my deer at 200 yards with my muzzy and the year before that was 325 yards with my 300 win.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

massmanute said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to give the ho hum answer of 200 and since we use Price is Right rules here; I can't go over.
> ...


If I were to shoot the first thing I saw with antlers I would take many at about 50-75 yards.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Catherder said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > My closest was *4 *yards with a 300Wby a
> ...


Oh Man, do I have to tell this story? OK. My son will love this because he still gives me crap about it to this day. We were hunting whitetail in Canada when I excused myself to..well..poop. I hear sounds running down the trail towards me so I grab my Accumark, point and shoot from the hip. When he hit the ground he sprayed dirt all over me. Pretty good shooting from the squat position I'd say. Not a well-calculated thought-out shot but, hey, I pulled it off.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > longbow said:
> ...


That's a goodun'.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

longbow said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > longbow said:
> ...


You done real good! I don't know how many stories I've heard about hunters making a nature call WITHOUT their weapon or who lay it out of reach only to see the big one! And sometimes he just stares at them 'til they get up 'cause he doesn't recognize them as a man while they're squatting. (It happened to me ONCE!)


----------



## scottie985 (Jan 4, 2010)

As a youth 250 to 450 yards. Knew it would be that far and sighted in gun for that distance. Never thought twice about it as that is were we always hunted and always shot that far. Can't hunt there anymore and now shoot 250 or less with the closest being 15 yards. Again site gun in for the shorter distances.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ditto critter. less than 100


----------



## tommyp (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd say it depends on the terrain you're hunting. I shot mine in Utah last year(open, sparsely treed area) at 300 yards, in Idaho(THICK THICK pines), I shot one at 10 yards. Both with a rifle.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

longbow said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > longbow said:
> ...


Don't you mean pinched it off or is that the Canadian term? Sorry, I had to. That is incredible!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

For an average, I would say 100 - 300 yds. But most important *shoot what you feel comfortable with*. I have seen and taken many long range shots. These by both people that know what they are doing and have spent the time at the range. Also I have seen many who send a pray across a 600 shot hoping to hit the animal. Just remember hunting ethics. We all owe it to the animals and those hunting around us. -8/-


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

I've never killed a deer, (I think).....I guess cause I'm always taking 1200+ yard shots. I was always taught to "aim a little high" It still ain't wurked out fur me. At that range, If it don't drop in its tracks, I ain't go'n o'er there to follow up, too dang far to find out I missed.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

greatwhitehunter said:


> I've never killed a deer, (I think).....I guess cause I'm always taking 1200+ yard shots. I was always taught to "aim a little high" It still ain't wurked out fur me. At that range, If it don't drop in its tracks, I ain't go'n o'er there to follow up, too dang far to find out I missed.


 :lol: Funny boy...


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

knew a kid that could shoot a deer in the head at 1600 yards! At least that was the story, I cant even see that far! Heck if I am not killin them at 7 yards with a bow, I use a can of soup like crocodile dundee!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > Catherder said:
> ...


I don't remember the exact order of events but I think I'd already dropped a couple Obama action-figures on the ground already. Presently, I think I was looking for some Wooly Mullen leaves for wipe.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

longbow said:


> I don't remember the exact order of events but I think I'd already dropped a couple Obama action-figures on the ground already. Presently, I think I was looking for some Wooly Mullen leaves for wipe.


Be sure to wipe your Reagan thoroughly when you are finished.


----------

